# Nice weather in the north sea



## Guest

Esvagt Omega in wintherstorm in the Northsea 
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=9eZiNrdsdQ4

Nice weather in the north sea 
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=2gtTdGGnJ0Q


----------

